# Small and simple 2-stroke "Puppy"



## Jan Ridders (May 29, 2014)

Hi all intereseted,
I designed and made a small and easy-to-make 2-stroke model engine that I named "Puppy".
See the YouTube video:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eVueemmMN4&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag"]Puppy 2 stroke model engine[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eVueemmMN4&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag"]




 [/ame]​
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eVueemmMN4&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag"]Puppy 2 stroke model engine [/ame]Simple, small and easy-to-make 2-stroke model engine. Design Jan Ridders; The Netherlands See for detailed description my web site: www.ridders.nu



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eVueemmMN4&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag"]View on *www.youtube.com* [/ame]
Preview by Yahoo ​


And my web site; page:
http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_tweetakt_puppy/tweetakt_puppy_frameset.htm
As always plans are available via my web site.

Friendly greetings from Holland,

Jan Ridders


----------



## cfellows (May 29, 2014)

Nice little engine, Jan.  Does it use a single check valve to keep the fuel mixture from blowing back into the fuel tank?

 Chuck


----------



## Jan Ridders (May 31, 2014)

Hello Chuck,
Indeed this is the function of the single check valve.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## hussien95 (May 31, 2014)

Excellent work Jan, your engines wonderful


----------



## gus (May 31, 2014)

Hi Jan,
This is another ---------''One more engine to build'' for Gus. So many engines to build and so little time left. Are you plans available now?? Now busy building the Nemet-Lynx
Engine which is big guy for my mini lathe and mill. Am glad the major parts done and the smaller parts will suit the mini lathe and mill.


----------



## AussieJimG (May 31, 2014)

Another beautiful little engine. What a cute machine.

Jim


----------



## Jan Ridders (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello Gus,
Plans are available now. If you send me a mail ([email protected]) I will be glad to send them to you.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Jan Ridders (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello Jim,
Thanks for your compliment.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice as always . Thank you for sharing. E-mail request sent . I like the looks of it. 
1 question is this suitable for a sherline taig sized machines. We often get requests for easy to build IC engines from folks with small desk/ closet sized shops.
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 1, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> Nice as always . Thank you for sharing. E-mail request sent . I like the looks of it.
> 
> 1 question is this suitable for a sherline taig sized machines. We often get requests for easy to build IC engines from folks with small desk/ closet sized shops.
> 
> Tin




Good looking out.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## gus (Jun 2, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> Nice as always . Thank you for sharing. E-mail request sent . I like the looks of it.
> 1 question is this suitable for a sherline taig sized machines. We often get requests for easy to build IC engines from folks with small desk/ closet sized shops.
> Tin



Hi Tin,

Went into ''deansphotographica.com. Was surprised by some of the big job pieces turned on the Taig Lathe. My 3'' Rotary Table came from dean.
Between the Taig Lathe and Mill,they DIY many tools from RTs---------CounterBores. The 6'' tall IC 4 stroke engine too.See video. Looks like I have got one more engine to DIY.


----------



## pkastagehand (Jun 2, 2014)

Sort of a mini Maytag....


----------



## footloose (Jun 3, 2014)

I have been so taken with this sweet little engine!

Jan has kindly sent me the drawings, and armed with the confidence of ignorance I am now getting the stuff together to start building one.

As soon as I've got it together I shall post the progress on here. I don't think anyone will learn much from my efforts, but it might give you a good laugh.

Bert


----------



## Jan Ridders (Jun 3, 2014)

barnesrickw said:


> Good looking out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


I don't know what a sherline taig size machine is; probably a rather small table top lathe. I think you can make this Puppy with it if it is not too small.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 12, 2014)

It's terrific!


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 12, 2014)

Jan Ridders said:


> I don't know what a sherline taig size machine is; probably a rather small table top lathe. I think you can make this Puppy with it if it is not too small.
> Friendly greetings from Holland,
> Jan Ridders




Yes, it is a small lathe.  But so far, I find it very capable.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 12, 2014)

Jan, I sent an e-mail request.  Not sure if it went through.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Jan,

Looks good and sounds nice.  Email sent.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jun 12, 2014)

Got your reply.  Will make a donation as soon as I get paid for my eBay sales. 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 13, 2014)

Swing over bed on a sherline is  3.5 inches the taig mentions the max turning diameter of 4 .5.  6.5 optional presumably with a riser set. 

So this engine should be doable on this class lathe.


Tin


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Jan,

Thank you !:bow:  Your plans just arrived.

Now to start collecting bits.


----------

